# Anybody heard of Good Days Supplements?



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey all, I think what I need is CBT - I need to change my negative thinking - so Ive committed myself to going bk to the Lucinda Bassett program - Attacking Anxiety and Depression.

But one of the req of the program is taking a good multivitamin. There's a website that sells reccommended supplements sponsored by Lucinda's program called GOOD DAYS:

http://www.goodlivinglabs.com/gooddays/multimega

Just wanted to know if anyone heard of it and has taken them? If so how was it? I have ordered my free 1 month supply...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never heard of those but seeing the price (30 Day Supply
$74.97 + 11.85 S&H), you'd better off taking Centrum or some other multi that you can get from the store.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i tried Centrum, the pills were just ridiculously too big to swallow.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

leppardess said:


> I've never heard of those but seeing the price (30 Day Supply
> $74.97 + 11.85 S&H), you'd better off taking Centrum or some other multi that you can get from the store.


Luckily I got the 30 day sample. After that Im not getting anything from them again!


----------

